# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Montipora >  Montipora undata

## Julio Macieira

_Montipora undata_

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais uma foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Aqui fica a minha



Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

destes corais que estão aqui ninguém tem mudas para vender

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> destes corais que estão aqui ninguém tem mudas para vender


Boas... 

Eduardo, esta não é a secção para colocares essas questões... Para isso tens os particulares!  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Rui parece-me que a tua seja Montipora monasteriata.

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/264.htm

Tambem tenho alguma duvida que a do Diogo seja Undata.

----------


## Carlos Gião

A minha é a outra metade...numa compra conjunta com o Diogo.Imaginem que esta peça não tivesse sido partida!Mas também foi fragmentada por quem foi,no aniversário do Reeforum...é uma peça cheia de pedigree...e pequenos polipos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tambem tenho alguma duvida que a do Diogo seja Undata.


Alguma sugestão??!! A mim parece-me uma undata pelos coralites...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Parece-me Undata,apesar de poder aparecer com características diversas.Geralmente os tuberculos , são mais marcados,se muito  acentuados pode-se confundir com a Montipora confusa,também com a Danae ou com a monasteriata.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo peço desculpa nao sabia que as fotos eram do mesmo coral. E que a foto por cima na da para ver a acentuacao nos tuberculos e parecia-me um Capricornis.

----------

